# Ballast - What To Use



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

I got some Woodland Scenics coarse gray blend ballast which I do not really like. Color is so-so and it seems too small in size.

I'm leaning towards Bernnan's Better Ballast -









Would like something a little different. Any ideas out there ?

B


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

AZ Rock and Mineral Co. has some of the best materials!
If you want to do it cheaper, sand for sand filters works well too!
You could also do play sand at Home depot, it's not as finely screened so it has a lot of various sizes and colors!


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

NIMT, finally found the catalog with pictures on your suggested ballast site. Wow ! I'm impressed with the selection and found some stuff that I like. Thanks for pointing me in that direction.

B


----------

